# male homing pigeon free to a good home



## saholloway (Oct 3, 2013)

Still trying to find my homing pigeon a good home. I c had two people interested that couldn't take him at the last minute. I have pictures of him in one of my other threads
If you live in the socal LA area and are interested, please contact me as soon as possible. I move at the end of the month


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Does he get along with other pigeons in an aviary? Also, has he homed before? Thank you.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I am located in chatsworth, we have several other socal residents I won't list here but whom most likely will pop in here shortly =)
What kind of a home are you looking for for him? A inside home pet? outside aviary with other birds? 
I read he was friendly.


----------

